# Working Trials Course



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Working Trials C & A and Search Day
In sunny Yorkshire to raise funds for the 
Wessex 2014 KCCs 
With Dave and Jenny Olley.
Friday 30th May, 2014, start 9.30am
Cost £40 per handler and dog, spectators £20 
Demos, Theory & practical
Payment with bookings please (Cheques to made payable to Wessex WTC ) 
For dogs and handlers working towards CD and UD, inexperienced to working trials welcome.
Venue  a field near Selby, Yorkshire 
For details of how to book contact Jenny
Tel 01405 814864 or email [email protected]
Dog Friendly Training 
Your dog needs to be physically fit and sociable around dogs and people. If you are not already training for Working Trials you need a good level of pet obedience.


----------

